# PPI Coupon



## cdcengineer (Feb 22, 2010)

When I ordered study materials from PPI they gave me a 10% coupon . It expires 4/30/10. I will not be using it, so maybe someone here can.

Promo Code PSS1A


----------



## eedave (Feb 23, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> When I ordered study materials from PPI they gave me a 10% coupon . It expires 4/30/10. I will not be using it, so maybe someone here can.
> Promo Code PSS1A


Thanks.


----------

